# Reporting problem posts.



## thinze3 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know when a post is reported as a problem post, who it is reported to? In other words, who reads the reported problem?
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Does anyone know when a post is reported as a problem post, who it is reported to? In other words, who reads the reported problem?
> Thanks



An email is immediately sent to all Admins. and Mods.  Whoever gets it first, is usually the one to respond.


----------



## thinze3 (May 22, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> An email is immediately sent to all Admins. and Mods.  Whoever gets it first, is usually the one to respond.




Thank you.


----------

